# I'm 49, looking for good clinic, anybody used Invicta in Poland?



## Mrsctobe (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi
I'm 49 and keep changing my mind about deivf! I had awful experience in Fertimed  in  CZ and had bfn in December, looking at Invicta for new year but want some positive experiences before I commit, don't want to waste another 6G! Any input appreciated!
Mrsctobe x


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Mrsct, you might have more luck posting on the Eastern Europe boards.  I know this clinic, I haven't had IVF there, though, just IUI's. It's a nice enough clinic, nothing I can say is wrong with it, but personally, I would still go to the Czech Republic rather than Poland for IVF. They just do more cycles so lots of experience and have loads of international patients.  If DE figures for Invicta look great then no reason not to try them, though. The staff are nice, clinic well run.  To get an idea of the place you would probably have to visit them, don't expect much joy on the phone- that is their one bad point. They don't have many English patients, it's more popular with Scandinavians- so you might get more info if you try google translate on some Scandinavian boards!
If you have any specific questions about it feel free to pm me.


----------



## Mrsctobe (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi urbangirl
Thanks for the reply and info it's really helpful. I am being very cautious about next clinic I use as I had such a bad experience with Fertimed in cz, I used them mainly for the cost But cheap doesn't always pay. I am looking at cz clinics as I agree they 
Have more experience in DE, European ivf clinic in Prague have been very good at emailing back but not many people seem to have used them, so it's back to the drawing board.  Will post on CZ site like you said. 
All the best in your journey and thanks for taking the time to reply
X


----------



## TootsMcToot (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Mrsctobe,

We didn't go to Invicta, but we did go to Invimed in Warsaw. They have four or five clinics in Poland.

They were very professional, the clinic was immaculate, their level of English is minimal, enough to understand you. They understand written English quicker than the spoken kind. 

We went last April for our first IVF attempt, we were delighted to get pregnant straight off, but sadly it wasn't meant to be, I miscarried at 6 weeks. We went back again in October, and we got pregnant on our second attempt too. I'm 13 weeks today, one little bambino wriggling about. 

Have a look at their website, I couldn't fault them and all their efforts!!

www.invimed.pl


----------



## DarlingGirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Have you looked at Serum in Greece? Can't recommend them highly enough!
There is a great board for Serum on here with tons if info. 

Good luck deciding. 

xxxx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I went and had a look at Invimed as well, since I was in the area so to speak.  It does seem nice, but because the prices were the same as Invicta I didn't see the point of changing because Invimed Warsaw is not as conveniently located. There is also Novum, which is a bit of a pain to get to, unless by taxi, and probably others. They all seem pretty decent clinics but I would still go for Czech Republic if I was doing IVF or DEIVF


----------



## Mrsctobe (Dec 17, 2013)

Thankyou ladies for all your replies, help and advice, it's very much appreciated! Will be doing more research on the clinics you have recommended
Xx


----------



## SiobhanG (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey..

Hope you are still checking this.! I am thinking of going to Invimed myself for egg donation.
Just wondering if yo had decided to go ahead with them?

Thanks


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry off topic but Urbangirl I just wanted to say I LOVE your signature update - definitely the most entertaining I have read and what a positive attitude to clinics fobbing you off - you go girl!!! 
Good Luck xx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

still pushing on, I think it's 1% luck and 99% persistence!

lots of luck for your test date
x


----------



## Highland (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi
I've spent over a year wondering what clinic to use! I was tempted by invicticas prices, but ruled out Poland due to their lack of regulatory framework. This means for example, there are no laws to say they can't sell on your unused embryos for research, if you don't pay to have them frozen. I found that really creepy, even if the clinic promises not to do this, there is no law to prevent it happening. 
I was attracted to serum as everyone is so positive about penny there, but their multiple birth rate is way too high for my liking ( risk of pregnancy loss, and to  my own health). I ended up focusing on a few in Brno, Czech republic; as well as seriously considering care clinics in the UK if going down the donor egg route. I've still not completely made up my mind! I think the Czech republic will only treat up to age 50, after that I think you have to go to Cyprus ( or is it Malta?!). Its a hard and wearing journey, and I think there is no ideal answer. Let me know what you decide.


----------



## Kitan (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

I went for a consultation at Invicta (Wroclaw) and didn't like it one bit.  I went to Dogus in Cyprus instead and am currently in TWW.

x


----------

